# Purrrrrrrr!



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys! I wonder why I haven't found this place before? A friend of mine told me about it yesterday. Hi LuvMySphynx!

I have two kitties: Cupid & Opal. I got Opal for Cupid for Christmas so he wouldn't ever be alone. They're both very special to me. Cupid is my soul-mate kitty. I'm madly in-love with him :!: 

My name is Mandy. I'm 26 and live in Smalltown, Texas. Looking forward to meeting you! 

Here are some pictures of my babies: www.flickr.com/photos/cupid
Here is their blog (hehe): www.cupidxoxo.blogspot.com I don't update it as much as I should. 

bye! See you around!


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

What beautiful babies. Welcome to the forum- you'll love it here.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, welcome!
You have two gorgeous cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you've got some amazing cats there!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello!!! I am glad you joined!!!  

Cupid and Opal and just so adorable and you are such a good purr-mommy!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are beeeeyootiful. I love their eyes, they're so soulful.

Welcome, howdy, howahya? :lol:


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Mandy, and welcome! Your cats are so cute, but my favorite pic is Cupid with the paw on the window


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I finally got the chance this morning to look through all of your photographs...the one of Cupid "sucking his thumb" is just like totally priceless, I love it


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Mandy and kittens! Welcome.  I love that little tongue sticking out! Cute babies. Enjoy the forums!


----------

